# log arc?



## jimmyjames

Good morning, yesterday while at my nieces birthday party I was talking to my brother in law and he knows where an old propane tank trailer is, he calls it a tank donkey.... that got me thinking.... its basically the same mechanics as a log arc. Of course my goal with my sawmill is to mill gigantic logs but as most of you know moving and transporting huge logs is next to impossible without large equipment, once you get into the 36"+ range it rules out the use of skid steers to load, so I think a heavy duty log arc would be the ticket, just so happens I can get it for free, probably needs a new set of tires and maybe some fabrication work to beef it up some. I'm not sure how much a 1000 gallon propane tank weighs but that's how much it could haul previously. Anybody here use log arcs?


----------



## Mike1950

jimmyjames said:


> Good morning, yesterday while at my nieces birthday party I was talking to my brother in law and he knows where an old propane tank trailer is, he calls it a tank donkey.... that got me thinking.... its basically the same mechanics as a log arc. Of course my goal with my sawmill is to mill gigantic logs but as most of you know moving and transporting huge logs is next to impossible without large equipment, once you get into the 36"+ range it rules out the use of skid steers to load, so I think a heavy duty log arc would be the ticket, just so happens I can get it for free, probably needs a new set of tires and maybe some fabrication work to beef it up some. I'm not sure how much a 1000 gallon propane tank weighs but that's how much it could haul previously. Anybody here use log arcs?



used a 2 wheel one in the woods behind a D-4. Probably no help there. Nothing like some yellow iron for movin stuff though!!!


----------



## jimmyjames

Yeah I wish I had some big yellow iron....


----------



## Kevin

I've moved and loaded logs way too big for my skid steer, with my skid steer, more than once. It's dangerous though and hard on the equipment so you're starting out in the right direction designing an arch. Propane weighs ~ 4.5 lbs per gallon (not exactly working from memory but close enough). I have several 500 gallon tanks I keep full of diesel and they are homemade and look lightweight and crude so not really good for me to estimate weight for a 1000 lb'er, but I'm gonna estimate a good solid factory made frame for a 1000 gallon tank should weigh around 750 pounds? If yours is built well unlike mine, let's assume it weighs that. 

So we're looking at a frame built to handle 5000+ pounds. A green 8' red oak log 36" at both ends weighs 3300 pounds. But it isn't cradled snugly and securely in the frame and welded where it can't throw all that energy in all directions of rough terrain like the tank. Beefing it up wouldn't be a problem - the obvious points of highest stress are gong to be where angles are in the arch, and where the spindles are welded to mounting plates or however you do it. You obviously won't have the luxury of using an axle and the strength it lends to the frame, so the spindles and the 45° corners at the top of the arch are where most of the stress would be. 

Ideally you could find a large piece of looped tubing and cut a a 180V arc off the radius then weld that to some straight pipe, but most DIY log arches use square tubing/I-beam etc because preformed round tubing isn't just lying around. If you happen to have any abandoned cattle processing plants or sale barns you can almost certainly find a piece in their maze of pens somewhere though. 

I never had to build an arch but before I got my skid steer I was seriously looking at doing so. I know I could whip one out pretty fast so with your superior fab skills it'll be no prob for you. Take a look at the logrite arches to get some ideas. I use their cant hooks but their arches are renown among those who have them. 

(PS a build is required of course. :no dice. more please:)


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> I've moved and loaded logs way too big for my skid steer, with my skid steer, more than once. It's dangerous though and hard on the equipment so you're starting out in the right direction designing an arch. Propane weighs ~ 4.5 lbs per gallon (not exactly working from memory but close enough). I have several 500 gallon tanks I keep full of diesel and they are homemade and look lightweight and crude so not really good for me to estimate weight for a 1000 lb'er, but I'm gonna estimate a good solid factory made frame for a 1000 gallon tank should weigh around 750 pounds? If yours is built well unlike mine, let's assume it weighs that.
> 
> So we're looking at a frame built to handle 5000+ pounds. A green 8' red oak log 36" at both ends weighs 3300 pounds. But it isn't cradled snugly and securely in the frame and welded where it can't throw all that energy in all directions of rough terrain like the tank. Beefing it up wouldn't be a problem - the obvious points of highest stress are gong to be where angles are in the arch, and where the spindles are welded to mounting plates or however you do it. You obviously won't have the luxury of using an axle and the strength it lends to the frame, so the spindles and the 45° corners at the top of the arch are where most of the stress would be.
> 
> Ideally you could find a large piece of looped tubing and cut a a 180V arc off the radius then weld that to some straight pipe, but most DIY log arches use square tubing/I-beam etc because preformed round tubing isn't just lying around. If you happen to have any abandoned cattle processing plants or sale barns you can almost certainly find a piece in their maze of pens somewhere though.
> 
> I never had to build an arch but before I got my skid steer I was seriously looking at doing so. I know I could whip one out pretty fast so with your superior fab skills it'll be no prob for you. Take a look at the logrite arches to get some ideas. I use their cant hooks but their arches are renown among those who have them.
> 
> (PS a build is required of course. :no dice. more please:)



i dont think i would have much fab work to do, the trailer looks just like this one


----------



## jimmyjames

the trailer also has side tubes with a foot on the ends of them that are screwed in and rests on the side of the propane tank to stabilize it from moving side to side, the spindles are 8 lug but im not sure of there weight rating, im guessing they would have to be at least 7,000lb for the pair?


----------



## Kevin

I didn't understand your post obviously. That trailer is a tank *hauler*. It's already built to haul tanks . . . and by virtue of its design it's ready to haul logs right now. I guess I need to reread your post because now I don't understand the nature of your question.


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> I didn't understand your post obviously. That trailer is a tank *hauler*. It's already built to haul tanks . . . and by virtue of its design it's ready to haul logs right now. I guess I need to reread your post because now I don't understand the nature of your question.



Well im sure i typed my post completely incorrect since im half asleep still.... was basically asking if anybody uses big log arcs for moving those giant logs


----------



## Kevin

Okay just reread your post. I should spend more time reading posts instead of scanning. 

Your question was _"Anybody here use log arcs?"_ so I just wasted your time and mine. :dash2:


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> Okay just reread your post. I should spend more time reading posts instead of scanning.
> 
> Your question was _"Anybody here use log arcs?"_ so I just wasted your time and mine. :dash2:



You didn't waste my time Kevin, did I just watch a video on you tube of you on a skid steer driving it like you stole it? Turning around on the trailer and driving off of it on your way to the next log? It was awfully comical


----------



## Kevin




----------



## shadetree_1

How do you find that video boss, I'd like to see that!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Okay just reread your post. I should spend more time reading posts instead of scanning.
> 
> Your question was _"Anybody here use log arcs?"_ so I just wasted your time and mine. :dash2:


Conversations like this are never a waste of time, I find it all very interesting. As you know I work for a roll forming company, they can roll anything into an arc or all the way to a circle. And I mean any shape of metal or material. I beams, c channel, square tube, rail road tracks, and on and on. I have thought of building an arch with wheels just to move logs out of back yards or the woods, and that is an easy thing to do. But I like the arch with the trailer for traveling down the highway, that is very cool and much more useful imo.


----------



## SDB777

Jimmy,

The tank 'donkey' sounds like a great idea. But you might be limited to whatever would fit under it.

I often move logs around the yard using a cant hook. I have no skid steer or FEL.....wish I did on some days for those small logs with crotches, but I don't. I moved a log yesterday that measure 33"D average by 5'6" using a cant hook onto my mill for 'trimming'. The log was White Oak{Quercus alba}. Once I 'trimmed' the log to where the guide were interfering, I had to 'roll' the log 90* and 'trim' some more....and then once again to start cutting flitches.

BTW, Woodwebs "log weight guestimator" calculated that this log was just shy over 2200lbs.

And I have been able to put larger logs onto my trailer using a set of 'ramps' and a massdam puller!





Scott (muscle power isn't dead yet) B


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Okay just reread your post. I should spend more time reading posts instead of scanning.
> 
> Your question was _"Anybody here use log arcs?"_ so I just wasted your time and mine. :dash2:




No way! I love gathering information. Even if I'll never use it, I know I'm that much smarter because of knowing it.


----------



## skip

WOW, that trailer would be awesome....and real functional to use
skip


----------



## Reed Courtney

Log arch is a great tool for moving both logs, and lumber piles after milling. I built an arch a couple years ago, I built it maximum size to be able to easily back right into my Lucas mill. I tow it with a pickup or a tractor whichever is handy. The biggest log that I have hauled in it so far was Doug fir 18 feet long and 36 inches diameter. It handled it well. Mostly it is nice because I can drive to the log load it up drive to my mill and when I set it down it is in position to mill. Also with a little construction of a cable harness you can pick a large lumber pile and deliver it to a customer or staging area. They are great tools.


----------

